# What Breed do you think my Rabbit?



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello my name is Chelsea I have a Rabbit Roxy (male) he is 7 years old but we never knew for sure what breed he was like I was told by the pet shop owner that he was a cross breed between hare and Lion haired rabbit but I honestly don't think he is big enough to be a hare cross breed? Do you not agree?






Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Daisy-Henry (Oct 14, 2013)

He is definitely a cutie! He could be a single maned Lionhead or English Angora cross. I'm not an expert in rabbit breeds either but that is just what I personally thought when I first saw him.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 14, 2013)

ChelseaWarren4 said:


> Hello my name is Chelsea I have a Rabbit Roxy (male) he is 7 years old but we never knew for sure what breed he was like I was told by the pet shop owner that he was a cross breed between hare and Lion haired rabbit but I honestly don't think he is big enough to be a hare cross breed? Do you not agree? View attachment 5177
> View attachment 5178
> 
> 
> ...


-I believe he favors lionhead,-here is a link that may help http://en.wikivet.net/lagamorph_breeds_-_wikinormals --I have 1 rex from a havanna mother/father with 3 other havanna siblings--yes,i am sorry these are my kids-so I don,t use rabbit terms--sincerely james waller :humour::kiss1::happyrabbit::heartbeat::bunny18


----------



## flemish giant (Oct 14, 2013)

Resembles a lion head. That is the cutest rabbit ever though! Almost looks like a stuffed animal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 14, 2013)

Hares are a different species of animal than the domestic rabbit, it is impossible to crossbreed hares and rabbits. He might be a lionhead x jersey wooly, plush lop or angora.


----------



## DogCatMom (Oct 16, 2013)

There is a domesticated breed (at least in the U.S.) called the "Belgian Hare." More information here. However, it's an arched breed, and this little guy doesn't appear to have an arched body style.


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I know he looks like a stuffed animal he is adorable haha and I think he could be a lion haired pure breed but I'll have a look at the Jersey one haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 18, 2013)

Looks like Lion Head and the ears look like some Netherland in the mix.


----------



## Daisy-Henry (Oct 18, 2013)

He's such a cutie! I want him, haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Fluffles (Oct 21, 2013)

He looks similar to my half lionhead as to where his long fluff is, his short fluff is a lot fuzzier though, which does give the impression that he's a wooly or angora cross. My buns parents were a lionhead and a netherland.


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

I am guessing a mini lop crossed between a loin head too xx


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 22, 2013)

I would say lionhead mix. I do see a possible Netherland dwarf because of the small size. But I do not see any lop breed in this rabbit.


----------



## mb123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Lion head


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## geekgirl101 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aww, he's so cute I just want to cuddle and snuggle and squeeze him! (gently though) Anyways he strongly resembles a lionhead.


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww! So cute I would say mixed between a lion-head and something else with long fur... Sorry not good with bunny breeds.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

What a cutie! Lionhead maybe mixed with netherland? But who cares! That bun looks like a heartbreaker!!!

Give that bun some nose rubs from me!

Vanessa


----------

